# London via Streetview on Google Maps



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey everyone, I from time to time do a hotel search and what not for places to stay in London when I am finally able to go. Today I decided to do a little searching via google maps and noticed streetview for London. I'm sure many of you have checked it out, but I was strolling Savile Row and enjoyed the peek inside the shop windows. Check it out if you are so incluned!


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

Rather irritatingly they have left most of Jermyn Street out - having only completed the stretch from Duke St to St James St. A good number of minor streets in St James have also been left out. This all smacks of being released early for the benefit of their marketing department rather than a proper job.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too was a bit disapointed about the missing Jermyn St. I really can't wait until I get to visit London, there is so much I want to see and do there!


----------



## I-love-my-feet (May 9, 2009)

Hey London streetview is released? Cool! I will check it directly! Thanks for advice. :icon_smile:


----------

